# does anybody feel like this?!



## colleen (Dec 6, 2010)

okay, so this might be a little hard to explain but ill try. do you ever feel like everyday is kind of like a brand new day in a new world or something like that. i cant really explain it. like i feel like i just started feeling like this because i cant remember how i felt yesterday because my memory is shot. does that make sense and does anybody feel like that? and also, do you ever feel like your going to fade away or start going crazy? please let me knoww. i need some reassurance that im okay and not completely insane.


----------



## TheKing32 (Jul 5, 2011)

Collen, i didnt feel that way, tthough.. i've read alot about others feeling that way.. ALOT!!


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

*


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

*


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

yea i think thats part of recovery


----------



## colleen (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you!! really thank you so much, its comforting to know that its not just me. Im glad things got better for you though







and that is a very good way to think of it, with the house and the garden. it really does make a lot of sense.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks, I can definitely relate! With my days, places I live, and even people I love, there's this consistent sense of unfamiliarity, like I'm just seeing them for the first time, even as I'm watching myself interact with them in a pretty natural way. It's like that's an act, and the reality is that some deep, fundamental part of me doesn't know them. I watched "Groundhog Day" for the first time a few months ago, and it reminded me of my dp that way. It's one of the symptoms described by Daphne Simeon and Jeff Abugel in Feeling Unreal, which is kind of my bible for dp right now







.


----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

[My complete reality is a house and a garden. My mind is the inside of my house, the garden is the outside world.
My garden has lots of different things in it, I know them all very well, I know the smells and the colors and the light out there.
My house has all the things I've ever known, some I never look at, but I know I'm home just by being there. If something's missing I can tell.

DP turns off some of the lights and hides some of the things in my house. It puts dirt on my windows making it hard to look outside, and my garden is dark and I really don't recognize it as so much is hidden.

When I start to recover, some of the lights come back, and I can see some of my things again. The combination of things in my garden and my house isn't really right until it's all back, so along the way it never feels quite like home. But as more and more come back, I feel better and better and I start to recognize where I am.

One day, I'm sure everything is back the way it was, and I will see I was always in my house, and it was always in the same garden.
[/quote]

I love the way you describe this. It makes perfect sense and is beautifully put. I am going to use it to understand myself a little better, thanks matie!


----------



## nalata (Aug 25, 2011)

I often feel like that. There are times I start looking at things like it's the very first time I'm laying my eyes on them, you know? Like a new baby born. And yes, I always feel like I'm going nuts.


----------

